# Vanessa-Mae



## madhuthesadhu

AUTHORS:

A few years ago, when she was a teenager, Vanessa-Mae was one hot little violinist who was selling lots of records. Today, with a few years under her belt, she is still recording but doesn't appear to be the sensation that she once was. QUESTION: How to you rank Vanessa-Mae as a serious violinist? Will she ever attain the status of a world-class classical musician, or will she forever be regarded as just a fairly good pop performer? RELATED TOPIC: What are your favorite Vanessa-Mae recordings? Can you suggest the names of other pop-oriented violinists who are roughly in her class?

If there is anyone out there who would like to write an article that answers any of these questions, I would be happy to consider it for publication on our Web site. There will be no monetary compensation, but your article will get lots of exposure on the Internet.

Thanks,
Mark Andrews
DecorMusic.com


----------



## Guest

You sell violins, don’t you ? – and you advertise your goods with a sexy violinist. Why not? It’s a rather good idea, -- because I like also sexy violinists  . But, you’ll soon see that we are also a bit fussy: A few weeks ago, for example, a guy came aboard in order to sell us G-strings. It was a complete failure. Poor chap… 

Nevertheless, welcome aboard, and my best wishes for your success here…


----------



## Manuel

> A few years ago, when she was a teenager, Vanessa-Mae was one hot little violinist who was selling lots of records.


Now she is one hot violinist, not teenager, not a best-seller. That's a turn-off.


----------



## toughcritic

How old is she now anyway? Is she performing with symphony orchestras?


----------



## von

i love the re-mix bach toccata she played wen she was young ))))))


----------



## Frasier

Many young 'prodigies' manufactured by the record companies fade away. Who hears of Charlotte Church these days?


----------



## ArtemisofEphesus

Grr. Pop-turnedclassical performers, (the other way around is still far worse though) annoy me. 
I don't know much of Vanessa Mae's music, I only have her Choreography CD. Have to admit, it is pretty cool. I've seen a couple of her other performances on the net, but don't really like many of them.


----------



## Portato

vanessa mae's carment fantasy is really awesome XD


----------



## Marina

If you want to watch something as vulgar as Mae's performance, but for girls… click here:






Oh no! Please don't! AAAArgh ! I regret that link!


----------



## Marina

This one is better!


----------



## shorteybear

Yeah, you are right - this is a male version of Vanessa Mae  but as per my opinion he is lacking in skill just a bit


----------



## jurianbai

The Violin Player is a masterpiece,a blend of disco/pop to violin playing. she also one to attract me to listen to classical in 1990s.


----------



## Weston

Meh - I watched a couple of her videos on YouTube. Maybe she's talented and brilliant for all I know, but I couldn't get past the all the Victoria's Secret model looks she keeps throwing toward the camera. I enjoy an attractive lady as much as the next guy, but that's not what I come to classical music for. I'd rather watch Martha Argerich any day. Her looks are focused and intelligent - and just as attractive for that reason.


----------



## jurianbai

whatever she looks, that never bother me. i am staying in the place where many exotic ladies hang around  . so i listen the music only. quite interesting the discussion over here was about her physical instead of the music.


----------

